# Cost of grooming - a little humor!!



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie just returned from the groomers and I did my usual whinning about how it cost more to groom her than my hair cuts (same complaint about the cost of her combs, brushes etc) so someone sent me a very funny list that has circulated on the internet about why it costs more to groom a dog than getting a hair cut for yourself. I thought others might enjoy if you haven't already seen somewhere else:

Why it costs more to groom your dog than your own haircut:

*Your hairdresser doesn't wash and clean your rear end.
*You don't go for 8 weeks without washing or brushing your hair.
*Your hairdresser doesn't have to give you a sanitary trim.
* Your hairdresser doesn't have to clean your ears.
*Your hairdresser doesn't have to clean boogies from your eyes.
*You sit still for your hairdresser.
*Your haircut doesn't include a manicure or pedicure.
*Your hairdresser only washes and cuts the hair on your head.
*You don't bite or scratch your hairdresser
*:wink2:The likelihood of you pooping or peeing while your hair is being cut is extremely slim.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

:laugh2:That's a great one!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha! Ha! Thanks for the chuckle!:laugh2:


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

That should be framed in every groomer's salon!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

My boyfriend just tagged this picture on my facebook! This should be framed in every groomers salon


----------



## sheydon (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for this! I am taking Tucker for his first grooming on Friday and I was surprised at the cost.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow's first groomer started out at $40 then increased to $45. After she retired, I found a new groomer. She charged $40 but I told her I would pay what I was previously paying which was $45. I haven't tipped so I feel that the extra would amount to a tip. I actually like the new groomer better than the original. Willow is in a puppy cut.


----------



## mikeabarber (Nov 24, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow's first groomer started out at $40 then increased to $45. After she retired, I found a new groomer. She charged $40 but I told her I would pay what I was previously paying which was $45. I haven't tipped so I feel that the extra would amount to a tip. I actually like the new groomer better than the original. Willow is in a puppy cut.


How often do you get Willow clipped to stay in puppy cut.

Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> That should be framed in every groomer's salon!


I'm going to print a nice copy out and frame it as a gift to my groomers, great idea! I'd truly be lost without them, they have always been so wonderful with all of my babies.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie's grooming is about twice what Williow's cost is, and she gets groomed about every 8 weeks! I think I pay a little extra to have the more expensive grinding tool for nails, rather than clipped, but it is still around 80!! My own cut, every six weeks is $45...williow and I are paying the same but Willow gets more services!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mikeabarber said:


> How often do you get Willow clipped to stay in puppy cut.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I get Willow groomed about once every month or so.


----------

